# What color will my colt be?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there! Welcome to the horse forum. 

Do you have photos? And what color was the dam?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Photos are required lol but to me he sounds brown. Foals are notorious for severe sun bleaching, which would cause the blonde streaks in the mane and tail and my black mare gets red streaks sometimes as well.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not sure about very dark bays, but Jack is a bright/mahogany bay and his legs were fawn colored at birth. He shed out black later. You said he has black around his eyes, is that where he has shed out a little? If so, I would say he'll be black or dark brown.


----------



## Love my paint (Jan 26, 2014)

This might be a stupid question but how do I upload pics?:???:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Love my paint said:


> This might be a stupid question but how do I upload pics?:???:


Where u post there is a go advance button click that and there is a place to upload pics. Or you can post codes from a photo uploaded like photobucket.
[size=1][i]Posted via Mobile Device[/i][/size]


----------



## Love my paint (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Love my paint (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's another one.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks like a very cute brown to me. He'll always be two toned even when the baby coat is gone.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw! He's adorbs!

My vote is for brown, too.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, i would definitely say brown


----------

